# Του μικρού Βοριά



## bernardina (Aug 8, 2013)

Η θερινή ραστώνη, αν και βοριαδοφυσηγμένη, δεν μου αφήνει περιθώρια για ποιητικές εισαγωγές, σαν αυτές που θα ταίριαζαν σε ένα τέτοιο νήμα. Άλλωστε απλώς μια αφορμή ζητούσα· την ποίηση την αναλαμβάνει το τραγούδι που ακολουθεί. Ομολογώ ότι δεν το γνώριζα και χάρηκα πολύ όταν το βρήκα από διαδικτυακή φίλη. Σίλια, ευχαριστώ. ;)

Σίγουρα εσείς θα συνεισφέρετε στην πορεία, όπως πάντα. :)

ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡ ΒΟΡΙΑ
--------------------
Ο κυρ βοριάς εφύσηξεν για να περιγιααίνει,
στέλλει μαντάτο θλιβερό εις όλους τους λιμνιώνες:
- Κάτεργα π’ αρμενίζετε, γαλόνια που κινάτε
εμπάτε στις λιμνιώνες σας γιατί θε να φυσήξω.
Φυσήξω θέλω φύσημα στεριάς και του πελάου
της γης και της ανατολής μέσα στο Σαλονίκη,
να κάνω χώρες να θλιούν και κάστρη να ρημάξουν
κι όσά ‘βρω μισοπέλαα στεριάς θε να τα ρίξω.
Κι όσα καράβια ‘κούσασιν όλα λιμάνι πιάνουν.
Κι ένα καράβι Κρητικό επιλοήθηκέ του:
- Δε σε φοούμαι κυρ Βοριά απ’ όπου κι α φυσήξεις,
κι έχω κατάρτια προύτζινα κι αντένες ατσαλένιες
κι έχω πανιά μεταξωτά, της Προύσας το μετάξι
κι έχω και καραβόσκοινα από ξανθής μαλλάκια
κι έχω και ναύτες διαλεχτούς, όλο παλληκαράκια
κι έχω κι ένα ναυτόπουλο, που τους καιρούς γνωρίζει.

Δημοτικό Καρπάθου

Εδώ το βρίσκω σε άλλη ανάπτυξη, αλλά με την απλή ένδειξη _Δημοτικό_. Όχι πως είναι ασυνήθιστο, βέβαια...


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 9, 2013)

Από τα πιο ωραία κρασιά με προσιτή τιμή που έχω πιει είναι αυτό: http://www.houseofwine.gr/how/mikros-vorias-chardonnay-sauvignon-blanc.html

Προφανώς εμπνευσμένο από το τραγούδι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2013)

Ο επόμενος Κυρ Βοριάς είναι «Χεριάτικος Τραμπανιστός» μαυροθαλασσίτικος:






Ο ΚΥΡ' ΒΟΡΙΑΣ
Ο κυρ' Βοριάς παρήγγειλε σ' όλα του τα καράβια
καράβια π' αρμενίζετε πάτε να λιμανιάστε
κι όσα καράβια τα άκουσαν όλα λιμάνι πιάνουν
του κυρ Αντρειά το κάτεργο δε στέκει δεν αράζει
δε σε φοβούμαι κυρ Βοριά ούτε στο νου σε βάζω
έχω σκαρί από καρυά κι ατσάλινα κατάρτια
και τα καραβοσκοίνια μου μετάξι και μπρισίμι
έχω και ναύτες διαλεχτούς όλοι άντρες του πολέμου
κι όπου το στήσω μια βολά τη ρότα δεν αλλάζω
σαν πιάνει έρημος βοριάς μαΐστρα τραμουντάνα γεμίζει η θάλασσα πανιά κι ατσάλινα κατάρτια
μουγκρίζει η θάλασσα βογγά και κλαίει ο κόσμος όλος
κλαίνε κι οι μάνες για τους για τους γιούς κι οι νιές τα παληκάρια
κλαίτε μας μάνες κλαίτε μας

Τους στίχους τους βρήκα *εδώ*, σε διασκευασμένη εκτέλεση από την Alistrata Band.


Το γλωσσικό: Απόστρφος δεν μπαίνει μετά από το κυρ...


----------



## Earion (Aug 10, 2013)

*Τραμπανιστός *από το τραμπανίζω = ταρακουνώ, τραμπαλίζω, ταράζω.
*χεριάτικος *επειδή οι χορευτές πιάνονται από τα χέρια, γιατί η άλλη παραλλαγή του είναι *ζωναράδικος*, όπου πιάνονται από τη ζώνη (όπως σε όλους τους ζωναράδικους).


----------



## daeman (Aug 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Κι ένα καράβι Κρητικό επιλοήθηκέ του:
> - Δε σε φοούμαι κυρ Βοριά απ’ όπου κι α φυσήξεις
> κι έχω κι ένα ναυτόπουλο, που τους καιρούς γνωρίζει....



Στση Κρήτης εις το λιόγερμα
απού 'ναι όλα ρούσα
γλυκαίνει ακόμα κι ο Βοριάς
γυρού απ' τη Γραμπούσα


----------

